# Pickin in the panhandle results



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 7, 2008)

Grand Champion: Just Smokin' Around 
Reserve Champion: Lotta Bull BBQ 

Overall: 
1 Just Smokin' Around 
2 Lotta Bull BBQ 
3 Dizzy Pig 
4 Gooney Creek BBQ 
5 Tarheel Smokers 
6 Smokin' Triggers 
7 3 Eyz BBQ 
8 Stoddard and Brown 
9 Bovine and Swine 
10 Smokin' Gnome BBQ 
11 Wild Bill BBQ 
12 DirtyDick&theLegless Won 
13 Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co 
14 Pigs on the Run 
15 Texas Ribs and BBQ 
16 ACME Brothers BBQ 
17 The Pig's Ear 
18 Chicks in Charge 
19 JD's Smokin' Misfits 
20 Freestate Smokers 
21 Smokin' Eddy's 
22 Pot Belly BBQ 
23 Chix,Swine,&Bovine BBQ 
24 Backyard Burners 
25 Butt-A-Bing BBQ 
26 Cruzen 2 Q 
27 Wood Chicks BBQ 
28 BBQ Fanatics 
29 Virginia BBQ Pirates 
30 The Redneck Pit Krew 
31 Notorious BBQ 
32 My Side of the Mountain 
33 Big Ugly's BBQ 
34 Pandora's Pit 
35 The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ 
36 Hog-it Up BBQ 
37 Flying Possum BBQ 
38 JC's Pit Crew 
39 Sweet Saviour-y BBQ 
40 Chesapeake Duckside BBQ 
41 Crazy Lil's 
42 Smokin' It Up 
43 Buckshot BBQ 
44 Chez Pavillion 
45 Texas BBQ 



Chicken: 
1 Just Smokin' Around 
2 Dizzy Pig 
3 Stoddard and Brown 
4 Tarheel Smokers 
5 The Pig's Ear 
6 Smokin' Eddy's 
7 JC's Pit Crew 
8 Bovine and Swine 
9 3 Eyz BBQ 
10 ACME Brothers BBQ 
11 Smokin' Triggers 
12 DirtyDick&theLegless Won 
13 Smokin' Gnome BBQ 
14 Gooney Creek BBQ 
15 JD's Smokin' Misfits 
16 Wild Bill BBQ 
17 Pot Belly BBQ 
18 Cruzen 2 Q 
19 Chesapeake Duckside BBQ 
20 Lotta Bull BBQ 
21 Smokin' It Up 
22 The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ 
23 Notorious BBQ 
24 Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co 
25 Freestate Smokers 
26 Chix,Swine,&Bovine BBQ 
27 Wood Chicks BBQ 
28 Butt-A-Bing BBQ 
29 Backyard Burners 
30 Texas Ribs and BBQ 
31 Chicks in Charge 
32 Crazy Lil's 
33 Flying Possum BBQ 
34 My Side of the Mountain 
35 Pigs on the Run 
36 Hog-it Up BBQ 
37 Virginia BBQ Pirates 
38 Big Ugly's BBQ 
39 Pandora's Pit 
40 BBQ Fanatics 
41 The Redneck Pit Krew 
42 Sweet Saviour-y BBQ 
43 Buckshot BBQ 


Ribs: 
1 Dizzy Pig 
2 Butt-A-Bing BBQ 
3 Pigs on the Run 
4 Stoddard and Brown 
5 Wood Chicks BBQ 
6 3 Eyz BBQ 
7 Chicks in Charge 
8 Tarheel Smokers 
9 Gooney Creek BBQ 
10 Wild Bill BBQ 
11 Smokin' Gnome BBQ 
12 Flying Possum BBQ 
13 Smokin' Triggers 
14 Chix,Swine,&Bovine BBQ 
15 Freestate Smokers 
16 Smokin' Eddy's 
17 BBQ Fanatics 
18 Texas Ribs and BBQ 
19 Cruzen 2 Q 
20 Lotta Bull BBQ 
21 Just Smokin' Around 
22 Pot Belly BBQ 
23 JD's Smokin' Misfits 
24 The Redneck Pit Krew 
25 The Pig's Ear 
26 Backyard Burners 
27 Pandora's Pit 
28 DirtyDick&theLegless Won 
29 Virginia BBQ Pirates 
30 Chez Pavillion 
31 ACME Brothers BBQ 
32 Bovine and Swine 
33 Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co 
34 Big Ugly's BBQ 
35 My Side of the Mountain 
36 Notorious BBQ 
37 Texas BBQ 
38 Sweet Saviour-y BBQ 
39 JC's Pit Crew 
40 Crazy Lil's 
41 The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ 
42 Hog-it Up BBQ 
43 Buckshot BBQ 
44 Smokin' It Up 
45 Chesapeake Duckside BBQ 



Pork: 
1 Lotta Bull BBQ 
2 Smokin' Triggers 
3 Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co 
4 Tarheel Smokers 
5 ACME Brothers BBQ 
6 DirtyDick&theLegless Won 
7 Gooney Creek BBQ 
8 Pigs on the Run 
9 Chesapeake Duckside BBQ 
10 Sweet Saviour-y BBQ 
11 The Redneck Pit Krew 
12 Freestate Smokers 
13 BBQ Fanatics 
14 Chicks in Charge 
15 Pot Belly BBQ 
16 Chix,Swine,&Bovine BBQ 
17 Notorious BBQ 
18 Just Smokin' Around 
19 Smokin' Gnome BBQ 
20 Texas Ribs and BBQ 
21 JD's Smokin' Misfits 
22 Virginia BBQ Pirates 
23 My Side of the Mountain 
24 The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ 
25 Dizzy Pig 
26 Backyard Burners 
27 Wild Bill BBQ 
28 Stoddard and Brown 
29 Big Ugly's BBQ 
30 Hog-it Up BBQ 
31 Bovine and Swine 
32 Wood Chicks BBQ 
33 Crazy Lil's 
34 Smokin' Eddy's 
35 3 Eyz BBQ 
36 Pandora's Pit 
37 The Pig's Ear 
38 Texas BBQ 
39 Butt-A-Bing BBQ 
40 Cruzen 2 Q 
41 Buckshot BBQ 
42 Smokin' It Up 
43 Chez Pavillion 
44 JC's Pit Crew 
45 Flying Possum BBQ 


Brisket: 
1 Bovine and Swine 
2 Just Smokin' Around 
3 Lotta Bull BBQ 
4 Gooney Creek BBQ 
5 Hog-it Up BBQ 
6 3 Eyz BBQ 
7 Chez Pavillion 
8 Big Ugly's BBQ 
9 Hoss's BBQ & Catering Co 
10 Texas Ribs and BBQ 
11 The Pig's Ear 
12 Wild Bill BBQ 
13 Cruzen 2 Q 
14 Dizzy Pig 
15 My Side of the Mountain 
16 Stoddard and Brown 
17 Smokin' Gnome BBQ 
18 Backyard Burners 
19 Virginia BBQ Pirates 
20 Smokin' Triggers 
21 Tarheel Smokers 
22 Smokin' It Up 
23 The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ 
24 DirtyDick&theLegless Won 
25 JC's Pit Crew 
26 BBQ Fanatics 
27 The Redneck Pit Krew 
28 JD's Smokin' Misfits 
29 Chicks in Charge 
30 Pandora's Pit 
31 Flying Possum BBQ 
32 Notorious BBQ 
33 Butt-A-Bing BBQ 
34 Texas BBQ 
35 Pigs on the Run 
36 Smokin' Eddy's 
37 Freestate Smokers 
38 Sweet Saviour-y BBQ 
39 Chix,Swine,&Bovine BBQ 
40 Buckshot BBQ 
41 ACME Brothers BBQ 
42 Pot Belly BBQ 
43 Wood Chicks BBQ 
44 Crazy Lil's 
45 Chesapeake Duckside BBQ


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats to all those who got calls.


----------



## jwatki (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill , it is always great to see you and gary. We had a great time. Larry hines and team did a great job!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 8, 2008)

did you talk to Lee Ann?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 8, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> did you talk to Lee Ann?



Yep, and she asked about you Cappy.  I think the exact wording was "_I wonder if that restraining order I have out on Captain Morgan is still current_".


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 8, 2008)

She loves me.  She really loves me.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 8, 2008)

Tough field...great job to all of those who competed...Cappy, give it a rest already with the Chicks!


----------

